# Crystallized Gold Porn



## mlgdave (Dec 7, 2020)

This is what I find in my mine!


----------



## nickvc (Dec 7, 2020)

Beautiful 8)


----------



## kurtak (Dec 7, 2020)

:shock: 8)  :mrgreen: :G 

Kurt


----------



## Johnny5 (Dec 7, 2020)

I've told you before, and I'll say it again, you have some of the most beautiful specimens of gold that I've ever seen. 

Johnny


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 7, 2020)

Magnificent! 8)


----------



## mlgdave (Dec 7, 2020)

Johnny5 said:


> I've told you before, and I'll say it again, you have some of the most beautiful specimens of gold that I've ever seen.
> 
> Johnny



Thanks Johnny, wait till you see whats coming! One of the biggest crystallized gold specimens ever found (bigger than "The dragon") it should be finished and available for display/purchase by early January


----------



## Johnny5 (Dec 7, 2020)

mlgdave said:


> Johnny5 said:
> 
> 
> > I've told you before, and I'll say it again, you have some of the most beautiful specimens of gold that I've ever seen.
> ...



Can't wait! We are in Florida right now, and have to go deal with some business stuff in Ohio, but we'll try to be over there before Christmas. Otherwise We'll see you sometime after the beginning of the year. If you want I can bring some materials to build you a bigger furnace.

Oh I forgot, the wife saw the pics, and said she hates you so much right now!! :lol:


----------



## mlgdave (Dec 10, 2020)

Secretly she loves me! and No need for furnace, none of this gets melted!

mlgdave


----------



## scrapparts (Feb 17, 2021)

Those are some beautiful specimens. I could stare at those all day long.

scrapparts


----------

